# Judge query please



## daina52 (Apr 25, 2003)

Mrs Teresa Serantes (Argentina) - she is coming to Australia to judge at Darwin Royal, in July, type and what she has done previously would be appreciated.

Dianne


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

do you want me to ask on my show mail list for you?


----------



## daina52 (Apr 25, 2003)

Romance 
That would be very kind, thank you

Dianne


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

ok ill post it now and pm you if i get anything back


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

nothing yet, i'm going to ask on a different list.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

There is a Yahoo group called K9 judgemental that people post opinions of AKC judges. If you join, you can search the names through the old posts or just post a new thread on it.

Good luck!!


----------



## daina52 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you, I'll keep watching.

Dianne


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

still nothing sorry


----------



## daina52 (Apr 25, 2003)

Other than she owns Poodles - I think - is all I have been able to find out.


----------

